# Entry level medical coder jobs



## dawntmartin (May 15, 2017)

I just completed my cpt/icd10 class took my certification on 5/13/17. I am having a hard time finding employement. Everything I'm finding is required 1-3 years experience. Help


----------



## greatbiller (May 16, 2017)

Expand your search into other areas.  If you have no medical experience, you may have difficulty getting a coding position.  Consider looking for positions in billing, registration, insurance follow up, etc.  Those can all lead to future coding positions and you will pick up valuable experience with how the revenue cycle works which will benefit you tremendously down the road.  

Good luck!


----------

